# Entry level digital camera that wont break the budget.



## conjurer_of_riffs (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello,
I am wondering what suggestions anyone may have for an entry level camera for my child who is showing interest into photography and will be taking basic courses in university. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jul 7, 2013)

What kind of budget are we talking about here? You can get some amazing cameras for under $500. Hell, I saw a 7D body for $350 on craigslist today because its video function wasn't working (the photo mode worked fine... I'm tempted actually, haha).

I'd imagine you'd want a D-SLR because of the university aspect. I'm sure other members here would know about more cameras than I do, though.


----------



## User Name (Jul 7, 2013)

my first camera was a fujifilm finepix. great camera. i still use it over my nikon often times. expecially when taking ngd pics as it is just so much easier to use and the pics still look nearly as good.

edit: forgot to mention they are very inexpensive. the most expensive finepix model i can find is around $450. but they have lower end models that are anywhere from $140-400


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2013)

Early bump because I'm interested also. Was considering a DSLR like the Nikon D3100 or Canon T3i, but they'd seem like they'd be a bit of a hassle and expensive overtime with all the lenses you'd need to buy.


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Early bump because I'm interested also. Was considering a DSLR like the Nikon D3100 or Canon T3i, but they'd seem like they'd be a bit of a hassle and expensive overtime with all the lenses you'd need to buy.



You don't _need_ to buy shit besides an SD card that'll hold the pictures you take, but you can work perfectly fine with an 18-55mm lens and some know-how. Sure there aren't a ton of different aperture openings, but you can buy those fancy lenses down the road.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2013)

Alrighty. I was talking to a friend about getting a DSLR and he kept telling me to not buy one if I didn't plan on buying a lot of lenses.


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Alrighty. I was talking to a friend about getting a DSLR and he kept telling me to not buy one if I didn't plan on buying a lot of lenses.



Your friend is full of shit, and this is coming from from someone who's job is selling cameras and electronics  You CAN buy them, but need and vs. enjoy having are totally different and he shouldn't have been speaking in such absolutes.

When I did my photography class, I used the main lens that came with my old SLR and it served me fine for everything I needed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2013)

Well then, thanks for the tip. 

...Now to hunt for a used T3i or a new D3100.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 8, 2013)

Stooooooooooooop. 
If your child is serious about this, get him a D90, not a 3100.

-D90 is an older top consumer level, which flies clircles around the 3100...and costs less.

-entry level Nikons do not have integrated motors, meaning they rely on the motor in the lens...which only newer (and more expensive) lenses have. With a D90, you can use older (and cheaper) lenses and still autofocus, knowing that if DSLRs have a limited lifetime, lenses can litterally outlive you.

I'd stay clear of the 3100 and 5100 and go for an older D90, or go straight to the D7000: your wallet will thank you when it's time to buy lenses, you'll litterally save hundreds.
Pretty sure you can find arn army of used D90 on ebay with basic lens for less than 500.


----------

